# XM First to get Voice Activation



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

IBM, VoiceBox to make XM Tuners Hands-free

XM Satellite Radio is going hands-free thanks to IBM and VoiceBox Technologies, 
allowing drivers to talk to their radio and have it respond in kind. The companies
announced that VoiceBox will integrate IBM's speech recognition engine, IBM Embedded
ViaVoice, into its VoiceBox Navigator- the first conversational voice search platform.

VoiceBox enables users to search and navigate information using 
conversational free form speech. VoiceBox then creates and executes intelligent 
searches by determining the intent of the user based on the context of the request.
Whether users are searching for music and entertainment, asking for driving directions
or making a phone call, VoiceBox and IBM's combined technology will enable users
to navigate and control information from mobile devices with conversational dialogue.

The first user of the VoiceBox platform is XM Satellite Radio with 
the new application allowing drivers to search and control XM 
channels, raise and lower the volume or ask for traffic reports, 
stock quotes, sports and weather by simply talking to their XM 
radio.

"VoiceBox chose IBM Embedded ViaVoice as its source for voice 
technology because of its proven quality and high performance on 
embedded platforms used in real world environments," said Mike 
Kennewick, chairman and CEO of VoiceBox. "The combination of 
VoiceBox's conversational voice-search capability and IBM's 
Embedded ViaVoice telematics offering will provide consumers of 
products such as XM Satellite Radio with an unprecedented user 
experience."

www.SkyRetailer.com - used with permission


----------

